# Who wants to talk about singing !!!! i do cuz i love to sing :3



## ArcticKitsune (Mar 19, 2011)

I love to sing soooo lets talk about singing!!!


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

I know some tips and the general do's and don'ts of singing.  Should I contribute it?


----------



## ArcticKitsune (Mar 19, 2011)

Yesss :3


----------



## Monster. (Mar 19, 2011)

*Breathing while singing:*
- Never sing from the throat and breathe in the lungs. This will tire you out, hurt your throat, and risk damage to your vocal chords.
- Breathe into the diaphragm and use the resistance to support the note and your breath

*Stance:*
- Sing straight forward; if you absolutely need to turn, turn your upper body so that you can still breathe clearly in the diaphragm and project your voice evenly.
- Do _not_ lean over or lean back. It'll block a clear airway and thus cut off your support.
- Do not tip your head back; it's tempting to show off like that, but it will strain your vocal chords and might even cause a cyst to develop on the chords. This will require surgery; without it, it could rupture and damage your chords forever.

*Projection:*
- Do _not_ sing quietly; it changes the tone and pitch of your voice and will make it sound different. Not just that, but the small sound can cut off at higher notes and thus ruin the effect.
- Do _not_ sing too loudly; it strains the voice, tires out the throat, and you will lose breath much faster
- Sing only as loud as you need to in order to get an even sound. In other words, sing only as loud as you would talk to a friend.

*When recording:*
- Remember to take several takes; never try to run straight through a song once and think you're done. It ruins your credibility and hurts your chances of having a good take.
- Sing about 4 inches from the mic; being too close with muddle your voice and being too far will make it hard for the mic to pick up the full pitch of your voice.

I think that's the gist of it.


----------



## ArcticKitsune (Mar 19, 2011)

Thanks for tips :3


----------



## vloggah (Mar 24, 2011)

I enjoy those tips. I used to be REALLY bad about using my chest as my main source of vocalization. Took some classes and actually got a lot better about not doing that.

Also, recording takes a LOT of time. I've found myself spending five or six hours on one vocal take, unless it's a quick little diddy I throw together. I also really suck at recording... I'm learning, though. One of my earliest takes with recording:

[video=youtube;WQNOfmi6VEQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQNOfmi6VEQ[/video]

I know, no screaming :/ I still need to master them before I even THINK of posting them.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Mar 24, 2011)

Ummm, I like falsetto, and tend to sing in that often, or counter tenor.
That or I usually have a pretty deep singing voice. :>
it's also very soft. o.o


----------



## Monster. (Mar 26, 2011)

vloggah said:


> Also, recording takes a LOT of time. I've found myself spending five or six hours on one vocal take, unless it's a quick little diddy I throw together.


My instructor, who has a lot of experience with recording, says a _good_ recording takes at least several hundred takes and at least 50 hours of recording and re-recording. I believe him; the work he gives us for class is pretty intense.


----------



## ArcticKitsune (Apr 3, 2011)

Sorry guys didn't see your reply's till now. I'm jeoulous i can't sing very well in my falsetto, my range (currently) is F3-D5 im working on the higher ranges of my voice.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Practice, but don't overdo it. Never work your voice hard enough that your throat hurts and your voice starts to strain and crack. There's so many ways to practice, actually. My favorite strategy:

- Practice your scales. Do re mi fa sol la ti do, re mi fa sol la ti do re, mi fa sol la ti do re mi, and so on and so forth.
- Practice for about half an hour or so for a few days; if you want to practice more, do it one hour every other day. Don't overwork your voice, you'll end up losing it and hurting your vocal chords.
- Go about a day once a week without talking or making any sound; this will give your chords time to relax and rest from all that practicing.


----------



## Jude (Apr 3, 2011)

My voice is really nasally. And when I try to make it less nasally it becomes really breathy :X


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 3, 2011)

The fuck's singing? I think you meant to say _autotune_. :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm rusty but I am trained to sing in a few Jazz and Classical styles. I went to an arts school WooT Dramakid.


----------



## Dal-chan (Apr 3, 2011)

I love to sing! :'D
I'm more into the metal scene though, and stuff like vloggah posted.

Speaking of, Death vocals, a.k.a. screams, are indeed hard to do. D:
It helps a lot if you drink soda beforehand. Apparently all that carbon stuff adds to the mucus in your throat and keeps you from totally fucking up your vocal chords.
The easiest of screams is the death growl. All you really have to do is push your voice as hard and as loud as you can, then make it go as low as possible. I've mastered this, and really do like it much better than screeches. Mostly because, depending on the person, you can still understand what their saying.
The hardest of death vocals, in my opinion, is the screeches. I can do them only to an extent... There are actually a few different types of screeches and death growls. Here is a band that does almost all of them: [video=youtube;pa6KGreoNAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6KGreoNAY[/video]
Notice that in some growls that he almost closes part of his throat to make a more gutteral sound, and an even clearer voice. Also, in the screeches, there's almost a point where he inserts a Terodactyle  like cry into the song. I can kinda do the cry in the song, but I prefer to do my screeches like how these guys to them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDP87BvZhqg

I know this doesn't really relate to any normal singing, but I kinda wanted to be a part of the conversation... ^^;

Oh, helpful hint, drink plenty of water if your singing! It makes your vocal chords seem looser!


----------



## Dal-chan (Apr 3, 2011)

I love to sing! :'D
I'm more into the metal scene though, and stuff like vloggah posted.

Speaking of, Death vocals, a.k.a. screams, are indeed hard to do. D:
It helps a lot if you drink soda beforehand. Apparently all that carbon stuff adds to the mucus in your throat and keeps you from totally fucking up your vocal chords.
The easiest of screams is the death growl. All you really have to do is push your voice as hard and as loud as you can, then make it go as low as possible. I've mastered this, and really do like it much better than screeches. Mostly because, depending on the person, you can still understand what their saying.
The hardest of death vocals, in my opinion, is the screeches. I can do them only to an extent... There are actually a few different types of screeches and death growls. Here is a band that does almost all of them: [video=youtube;pa6KGreoNAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pa6KGreoNAY[/video]
Notice that in some growls that he almost closes part of his throat to make a more gutteral sound, and an even clearer voice. Also, in the screeches, there's almost a point where he inserts a Terodactyle  like cry into the song. I can kinda do the cry in the song, but I prefer to do my screeches like how these guys to them: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LDP87BvZhqg

I know this doesn't really relate to any normal singing, but I kinda wanted to be a part of the conversation... ^^;

Oh, helpful hint, drink plenty of water if your singing! It makes your vocal chords seem looser!


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

I dunno about drinking soda. You want a clearer throat, not one clogged up with mucus and build-up of sugar and such.

However, water _is_ very important.


----------



## Dal-chan (Apr 3, 2011)

Trust me. If you're pretty much screaming your lungs out, you need something to protect your vocal chords...
The guy from ADTR uses a mix of honey and tea... How that works I'll never know. ._.


----------



## Monster. (Apr 3, 2011)

Dal-chan said:


> Trust me. If you're pretty much screaming your lungs out, you need something to protect your vocal chords...
> The guy from ADTR uses a mix of honey and tea... How that works I'll never know. ._.


Soda has a lot of sugar and some caffeine; that stuff can actually dry out your chords. Also, mucus is very sticky and can stick to the chords and completely change the tone of your normal voice. Honey and tea, actually, would be very beneficial. I should try it. :/ But anyway, soda's not a good thing. Water and tea will keep your throat wet and flexible, rather than dried out.


----------



## vloggah (Apr 5, 2011)

Soda is definitely not a good choice for vocals... I used to drink a ton before shows, because I didn't think of how it would affect my performance. It really makes it a lot harder. Now, I only drink water the day of a show.

Also, when it comes to screaming/death growls... I want to learn how to do exhales. How would one go about trying to learn with no prior experience? Is it just something that comes along gradually?


----------

